# I'm ready to make the move to fixeyville



## tdblanchard (Dec 21, 2006)

After a brutal season of cross racing, i've decided that i want to get a fixie to commute to and from work (i currently ride my Axis). i figure my pedal stroke could use the tuning and it's a great way to train...
My heart wants that beautiful Pista Concept in Arctic White, but my wallet says I should go for something a little more on the cheap side.
the Fremont looks like a good deal, but i keep hearing that a rear brake is bad news on a fixed. i know i can just remove it, but....
i would build one from the ground up, but i think at the end of the day, i'de be saving like ten bucks. plus i live in an apartment and don't have much of a workspace.
If i were to buy the Pista Concept frameset ($500-600), what should i be prepared to spend for the rest of the build?
~tim


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

A bare bones build is going to cost you $400-500 in parts with the wheels being just shy of 40% of that amount. And that's if you are a good bargain hunter. Depending on what random parts you have laying around and how handy you are with a wrench, it will be less. 

There are plenty of good fixed gear bikes out there that can be had relatively cheaply. The Windsor Hour for $300 comes to mind and has been talked about a bit here lately. Poke around in some of the other threads in here and you'll see a lot of other options. Either way, there are a lot of full bikes available for $600-700.


----------



## tdblanchard (Dec 21, 2006)

i have been seeing a lot of stuff about the "hour", but i don't know if that's my cup o' tea.
i need/want something on the lighter side.
plus, i have to admit it. i'm a bit of a Bianchi junky.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

tdblanchard said:


> After a brutal season of cross racing, i've decided that i want to get a fixie to commute to and from work (i currently ride my Axis). i figure my pedal stroke could use the tuning and it's a great way to train...
> My heart wants that beautiful Pista Concept in Arctic White, but my wallet says I should go for something a little more on the cheap side.
> the Fremont looks like a good deal, but i keep hearing that a rear brake is bad news on a fixed. i know i can just remove it, but....
> i would build one from the ground up, but i think at the end of the day, i'de be saving like ten bucks. plus i live in an apartment and don't have much of a workspace.
> ...


The Pista Concept seems a little "pure tack" for commuter duty, IMO. Here's cut and paste from the sticky that lists almost every model of production fixie available:

Road:
Raleigh Rush Hour 
Redline 9-2-5
Jamis Sputnik
Specialized Langster 
Milwaukee Orange One 
NYC Bikes City Fixed
Soma Rush
Surly Steamroller 
Kona Paddy Wagon
LeMond Filmore 
Bianchi Fremont
Giant Bowery

Track:
IRO Mark V
IRO Angus 
Mercier Kilo TT 
EAI Bare Knuckle
Fuji Pro
DeBernardi Thron
Bianchi Pista 
Bianchi Pista Concept
Fuji Track/SE/Pro 
Schwinn Madison
KHS Flite 100 

Cyclocross:
On-One Il Pompino
Bianchi San Jose 
Surly Cross-Check 

Unknown:
Fetish Position 
Windsor Hour


----------



## tdblanchard (Dec 21, 2006)

BianchiJoe said:


> The Pista Concept seems a little "pure tack" for commuter duty, IMO. Here's cut and paste from the sticky that lists almost every model of production fixie available:
> 
> Road:
> Raleigh Rush Hour
> ...


uh.
thanks?


----------



## Infamous (Sep 21, 2006)

Don't forget the Raleigh Rush Hour PRO, which is designed for track.


----------



## tdblanchard (Dec 21, 2006)

*Bianchi Fremont?*

So has anyone seen the Bianchi Fremont?
If so, thoughts, feelings?
It's not on the list...


----------



## Infamous (Sep 21, 2006)

I saw one (a Fremont) yesterday at a shop. I didn't look too closely, but it seemed decent. Not nearly as appealing as the Pista Concept, but surely a solid bike.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

and what aboutb the Cannondale Capo?


----------



## tdblanchard (Dec 21, 2006)

*pista concept for street??*

is this a bad idea??
outfitting a brake on a pretty-much pure track bike?
The Fremont seems cool, but no LBS in DC carries them for me to "test ride"!
Cannondale makes good cycling clothes...
that's about it IMO


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Is the Pista Concept's fork drilled for a front brake?

You preference for light weight doesn't exactly jive with your intended uses. I'd go with something less expensive and more durable.

Nothing bad news about having a rear brake.


----------



## tdblanchard (Dec 21, 2006)

so what you're saying is a pista concept won't hold up to everyday commuting?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

tdblanchard said:


> so what you're saying is a pista concept won't hold up to everyday commuting?


That isn't what it is designed for, but YMMV.


----------



## tdblanchard (Dec 21, 2006)

i ride 2.6 miles each way to work...not very far
home is 350ft higher than work, so it's downhill in the morning and uphill at night.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

tdblanchard said:


> i ride 2.6 miles each way to work...not very far
> home is 350ft higher than work, so it's downhill in the morning and uphill at night.


Why not a regular Pista instead of the Pista Concept? It's much cheaper and will fit the bill for your intended use. As for the weight, even the cheapest off the shelf fixie is usually less than 20lbs


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

When I went to test ride the Pista and the Pista Concept I thought I'd like to Concept better. Well, I truly enjoyed the standard Pista better and I saved $1,000.
Although parting w/the money either way wasn't really an issue for me. Check it out.


----------



## KonaMan (Sep 22, 2004)

BianchiJoe said:


> The Pista Concept seems a little "pure tack" for commuter duty, IMO. Here's cut and paste from the sticky that lists almost every model of production fixie available:
> 
> Road:
> Raleigh Rush Hour
> ...


You left out the Van Dessel Country Road Bob... 
Setup for the road, stock w/FF hub, works great for SS cross, slap on some big fenders and a rack and you're set for winter commuting.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

tdblanchard said:


> is this a bad idea??
> outfitting a brake on a pretty-much pure track bike?
> The Fremont seems cool, but no LBS in DC carries them for me to "test ride"!
> Cannondale makes good cycling clothes...
> that's about it IMO



The Pista Concept isn't drilled for a brake. It will "hold up" to street use, but the combination of its aluminum frame and the steep track geometry will make every ride very ...shall we say.... "memorable."

Sorry about the lengthy bike list earlier - just trying to illustrate that you have lots of choices, depending on your intended use, budget, and tastes.

The Giant Bowery might be up your alley if you like aluminum.


----------



## elvisVerde (Jul 17, 2005)

*I just got a Bianchi Pista, and ...*

I did so for the training aspect. But not the same as you. The fact that the bike does one-half the stroke for you may not be the best _training_ for someone who actually races and rides with some seriousness. I think the uniqueness and fun-factor are the big selling points on a fixie, and the workout sure won't hurt, but it won't necessarily make you a smoother pedaler. If you do a lot of slowing and accelerating/slowing and acceler.....it does give an interesting workout that really works your torso and back--that was my goal in this fixie thing.

Contrary to what some have expressed about its quick reflexes, I think that the Pista is a great ride, and not overly jittery.





tdblanchard said:


> After a brutal season of cross racing, i've decided that i want to get a fixie to commute to and from work (i currently ride my Axis). i figure my pedal stroke could use the tuning and it's a great way to train...
> My heart wants that beautiful Pista Concept in Arctic White, but my wallet says I should go for something a little more on the cheap side.
> the Fremont looks like a good deal, but i keep hearing that a rear brake is bad news on a fixed. i know i can just remove it, but....
> i would build one from the ground up, but i think at the end of the day, i'de be saving like ten bucks. plus i live in an apartment and don't have much of a workspace.
> ...


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Misc. Comments...*

A Pista Concept is not "front brake ready". Another Poster here (forget who) posted a thread on how he drilled the front fork on his Pista Concept; to me, the process seemed like a machinist's dream and a mechanic's nightmare.

Fixed frames are also available from Gunnar, Waterford, Independent Fabrications and probably others too.

I'm a believer in front and rear brakes on any bike used off the track.

It's hard to buy an Audi when the Ferreri just looks so good. 

Regards


----------



## tdblanchard (Dec 21, 2006)

KeeponTrekkin said:


> A Pista Concept is not "front brake ready". Another Poster here (forget who) posted a thread on how he drilled the front fork on his Pista Concept; to me, the process seemed like a machinist's dream and a mechanic's nightmare.
> 
> Fixed frames are also available from Gunnar, Waterford, Independent Fabrications and probably others too.
> 
> ...


so funny you said that..
i own an Audi!
i'm going to the LBS this weekend to check out the pista and the fremont(they have both)
i appreciate everyone's input and hopefully soon, i'll be fixin'!


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

*My experiences with the Pista Concept....*

I've been commuting on my Pista Concept 2006 for over a year now - but is not the stock PC. Different fork (still a track fork - Planet X) but with a bit more rake at 38mm (vs 28 mm for the standard PC track fork). Its still a fast "steerer" though compared to say a Easton SL fork at 43mm.

I've used the bike for 80% of my commuter rides and all of my foul weather rides and have and have put about 1200 DC commuter miles on it with no durability issues. Its been a great bike for me - stiff for sure, but that doesn't bother me to much.

I had a PC 2005 (in which I drilled the front fork for - it was not an easy process - serious pain in the "a" to be honest), but the frame was too small - so I sold it and bought a larger size.

The pros: its stiff, looks cool, and makes me want to ride it all the time. With the parts I have on it, its been durable on 44 mile round trip daily commutes in DC. As with any fixie - its simplicity is a plus.

The cons: The frame isn't drilled for water bottles so you would need an alternate method. I've used a camel back, and triathalon style mounting behind the seat (not a big fan of it, but I use it every once in a while). No fender mounting capability - I would like to be able to have fenders for the rainy days. I saw a custom Seven today that had all of this...maybe you should get that...

With a few pics and a link to a few threads, hope that helps.

2006 PC: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=80675

2005 PC: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=29429&highlight=Pista+Concept+front+brake


----------



## tdblanchard (Dec 21, 2006)

man!
you had to go and throw the ferrari back into the picture for me!
where in DC did you pick it up?
the only shop that seems to carry Bianch anymore is Capitol Hill Bike Shop...
and they kinda did a double take when i inquired about using the PC as a commuter....


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah - I ordered the 06 from them last December. I wouldn't worry about what other people say. If you like it - get it. They're not the ones riding it. And the new white looks really good. I was thinking about getting mine painted next year to a white. 

If you bought the complete bike - I would say replace the wheels. The 06s came with Cane Creek tubies - not the best for commuting. Businesscycles.com in Miami built up my current wheels (DT RR1.1s with Phil Wood hubs). Turn around time was about a week shipped to me.

Good luck - and if you get the new white one - post pics!


----------



## tdblanchard (Dec 21, 2006)

*$$*

what kind of deal did capitol hill give you, if any?
$1399 is the list price for the full bike, but i would definitely want to change out the wheelset....
what did you do with the canes?
xmas has put me on a spending freeze, but after the new year, the gates are open! (so to speak:thumbsup: :thumbsup: )
then there's the brake issue...
man.
now i'm petrified!


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

I didn't ask or expect a deal - just paid the list price. They are not my normal shop - but they seemed to be the only one that carried Bianchi. I sold the Cane wheels immediately on ebay - got $400 for them if I remember correctly.

As far as brakes go - I rode a few times in DC without the brake, but I didn't like it. I like having at least a front brake. So I threw on a Cane Creek SL brake from the garage bin. 

When I swapped forks, I still wanted a straight blade fork - standard curved forks just didn't look right. I had a Easton EC90 straight blade on for the first 10 months but the carbon drop outs and Phil hubs aren't the best match - the carbon drop outs are really made for quick release hubs vs. bolt on. I started surfing the web and found the Planet X fork - really quality, AL dropouts, already drilled, and still has less rake than the Easton.

Good luck getting with your search.


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

I know its not nearly as beautiful as the pista concept, but a few months ago i went with the 07 San Jose, which to my surprise came fixed for some reason (same flip flop wheelset as pista). I got it because of the eyelets for fenders (and/or a rack for some). Both the soft blue and green have a classic look with the white bianchi badging. 

With a few tweeks -thomson post and stem, fizik seat, maybe eventually new wheelset, it can be a great ride, and it gets you in cheaper than pc and around price of the pista, but with benefits of brakes and clearance for fenders-which is perfect for commuting.


----------



## tdblanchard (Dec 21, 2006)

*i went with the Pista*

actually, my girlfriend suprised me and got it for me for xmas....








(sorry, i took this with my phone)
first ride in to work was today. WOW!
it's like a totally different way of life/peddling!
we'll see how the ride home goes. it's all uphill.


----------



## 68design (Apr 6, 2006)

Hmm, nice girlfriend.


----------



## benwitt11 (May 31, 2006)

Bianchi's are talked about a lot. This bike is similar, (though red and made in the US,) and is not often talked about. The front and rear are drilled for brakes, though there is no cable guide to the back. Full retail is about $1000, leaving some money for nicer wheels/brakes etc. The stock wheelset is alright but is not as nice as the 16h Bontrager track. 

This is mine. I have since put carbon bars, levers, and a single brake up front. It' a bit twitchy, but not too much. I have no trouble getting in 30-40 mile rides on it. 

http://www2.trekbikes.com/bikes/bike.php?bikeid=1493000&f=9


----------



## tdblanchard (Dec 21, 2006)

that bike has a totally different geometry than the Pista....
as much as i am "proud to be an american",
i like my lil' Italy.


----------



## benwitt11 (May 31, 2006)

The geometry is very similar, and no Pista is made in Italy. I'm not sold on just american parts, (I'll trade my Record for DA over my dead body,) I've ridden both and I think the Trek rides better. I'm not trying to start a flame war, just adding an option. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## tdblanchard (Dec 21, 2006)

i meant to say, "nice bike".


----------



## benwitt11 (May 31, 2006)

Cheers


----------

